# Is the thong dead?



## rightwinger (Dec 5, 2011)

Thong Underwear Trends - Wearing Thongs No Longer Trendy - Cosmopolitan




A little more than 10 years ago, the Macarena was a hit, the Rachel haircut was in, and wearing a thin strip of fabric between your butt cheeks was considered daringly sexy. Thankfully, the dance is now socially unacceptable, and those layers have grown out. But what about the thong? Although our love for it has endured, its popularity appears to be fading, and recent figures show another style is taking over. We conducted an investigation to find out how thongs went from hot to not and target the man-melting undies you must own now.


No doubt, male fans appreciate the fact that boy shorts make our asses look so amazing. Let's face it, unless you're blessed with Giselelike DNA, it's likely that a string bisecting your backside wasn't doing your figure any favors. Most boy shorts have a seam running down the middle of the butt, which accentuates the curvature of the bum for any body, giving the illusion of a Kardashianstyle keister, says Campello. And even seamless boy shorts enhance your bootyliciousness by exposing the very bottoms of your cheeks. "For a man, seeing that part of the buttocks is a great turn-on," says Daniel G. Amen, MD, author of Sex on the Brain. "His mind wants to fill in the rest of the picture." 

The final thing the boy short has going on that the thong doesn't? It doesn't give you a permanent wedgie  it's actually comfortable. And can we just say boo-yah to that?


----------



## Douger (Dec 5, 2011)

I dunno 'bout dat. I'm headed to the marina in a few and thongs are plentiful.
They make great dental floss for us old guys.


----------



## techieny (Dec 5, 2011)

It's a thong of the past!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Dec 5, 2011)

rw, I never knew you were a Cosmo girl.


----------



## jillian (Dec 5, 2011)

techieny said:


> It's a thong of the past!









Welcome to Instant Rimshot


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 5, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> rw, I never knew you were a Cosmo girl.



I'm not....I just like to keep up on thongs


----------



## techieny (Dec 5, 2011)

jillian said:


> techieny said:
> 
> 
> > It's a thong of the past!
> ...


----------



## Dabs (Dec 5, 2011)

I would rather wear no panties than wear thongs.
I don't like the feeling of something up my ass crack all day...a slight wedgie if you will.
They are nothing more to me than ass floss, and you wouldn't need ass floss if you wiped good enough.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 5, 2011)

I asked Mrs. BBD to get a thong once.  She laughed for 3 straight days.  That ended that discussion.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 5, 2011)

I never knew the thong was alive, lol. No wonder I didn't like them.


----------



## bobcollum (Dec 5, 2011)

The thong will never die. NEVER!


----------



## Dabs (Dec 5, 2011)

bobcollum said:


> The thong will never die. NEVER!



Well you just go right ahead and wear them all you like.....just don't show us!


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Dec 5, 2011)

techieny said:


> It's a thong of the past!


----------



## waltky (Dec 5, 2011)

Granny says, "Uncle Ferd better hope not...

... what else he gonna get his fat g/f's for Christmas?"


----------



## editec (Dec 6, 2011)

I never found thongs particularly sexy.

Few people have a body good enough to pull off that look anyway.


----------



## Dabs (Dec 6, 2011)

editec said:


> I never found thongs particularly sexy.
> 
> Few people have a body good enough to pull off that look anyway.



Very good point.
I often wondered wtf was the sense in wearing one??
Most often I think it was just so they could wear low riding jeans and let the rest of the world see the top of the thong when they bent over or some shit.


----------



## lizzie (Dec 6, 2011)

editec said:


> I never found thongs particularly sexy.
> 
> Few people have a body good enough to pull off that look anyway.


 
Exactly!


----------



## nitroz (Dec 9, 2011)

lol, it's not that sexy.

Mostly it's scrunched up, above their jeans.
Thats a turn off. o.e


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 9, 2011)

nitroz said:


> lol, it's not that sexy.
> 
> Mostly it's scrunched up, above their jeans.
> Thats a turn off. o.e


Since you are gay I doubt there is anything that a woman could wear that you would find sexy or a turn-on.


----------



## Iridescence (Dec 9, 2011)

_*Why wear something that takes time to get used to the 'feel' of? *lola* I remember being in high school and hating the styles of clothes where straps and lines were apparent. The thinner the clothes, the more difficult to wear the clownish underclothes common for that age group (back then). Pricey things were nice... but we had no extra cash for that kind of stuff... I remember going to JC Penneys and the ladies had very little I could afford, and as I purchased the better things... I STILL ended up wearing the thongs under the more pricey things because... well... the idea of 'being covered' and preserving wash for the better garments. IF thongs are cheap, they will not ever die away. IMO*_


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 9, 2011)

au naturale, in a skirt never dies out of fashion for me.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 9, 2011)

_The Thong Remains the Same_
-Led Zeppelin


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Is the thong dead?* 

Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## AquaAthena (Dec 9, 2011)

bobcollum said:


> The thong will never die. NEVER!



Totally!!! NEVER!!!


----------



## nitroz (Dec 10, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> nitroz said:
> 
> 
> > lol, it's not that sexy.
> ...



nah, i just imagine them on you. 

(but seriously, i'm straight.)


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> *Is the thong dead?*
> 
> Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



got a pic of the front?


----------



## nitroz (Dec 10, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> *Is the thong dead?*
> 
> Nooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats a G-String.
Not a thong.


----------

